# Pilipino Lightsaber Tutorial



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2008)

Created for UC Irvine Kababayan's 2005 Pilipino Cultural Night, "Bumalik  Sa Simula".

[yt]5pL30Xi2vT0[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2008)

New Worlds III - SWP Saber Suicide Squad Live Performance

[yt]WglYd_JuMcE[/yt]





Star Wars Philippines - Saber Suicide Squad live performance at New Worlds: Episode III - The 3rd Philippine Science Fiction and Fantasy Convention, Glorietta Activity Center, Ayala Center, Makati, Philippines; May 2005.

Choreographed and performed by Gary Joran Mayoralgo, Angelo Alcantara and Karl Ulrich Asuncion.

http://www.starwarsphilippines.ph


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonderful stuff.  Good to see some light-saberyness that doesn't take itself too seriously (and with some nifty stick-fighting moves thrown in for free ).


----------



## stickarts (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol!


----------

